# General > Films >  Windsor Davies

## ecb

I was sorry to read that the tv and film actor Windsor Davies has died:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-46931129

I remember enjoying watching "Carry on behind" (set on a caravan site) in which he starred at Thurso cinema in the mid 1970s.  One of the better of the later "Carry On" films in my opinion.

----------

